# Progreso



## 1craZcanuck (Nov 17, 2015)

This is my first post. We are planning a trip to Progreso from Jan 12 to Feb 25. Would like to rent something on/close to the beach. Any suggestions...


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

1craZcanuck said:


> This is my first post. We are planning a trip to Progreso from Jan 12 to Feb 25. Would like to rent something on/close to the beach. Any suggestions...


Why Puerto Progreso? An industrial city infamous for its long docking pier the construction of which caused serious beach erosion to its west perhaps as far as Sisal or even Celestun. If I were going to rent there, I'd head east along the coast to Telchac Puerto or as far as Dzilam de Bravo. I really like this área among all the beach áreas in Mexico but it is a bit,shall we say, rustic which is what I like. My second favorite beach área is from Bahías de Huatulco through the isthmus of Tehuantepec down the Chiapas Coast to Tapachula. To see the best part of this Pacific coast will require some effort and purposeful and time-consuming exploration.


----------



## SaralaPartera (Dec 4, 2015)

I live here in Progreso and I like the small town feel. There are many places you can rent here relatively inexpensively. What are your requirements? There is a large disparity in prices depending on what you want. Not that I am bad talking, but me and my family (sister and her family, mother and father, and brother, so four households) went through a local agent [cut] and she lied to every single one of us about several things. Nothing major but telling us "oh this is a quiet area" when it has a party salon the next lock over, saying things about the owners and the property that are not true, things like that. Prolly just her way of selling what she has, but just to make you aware. Her website is [cut] it can give you some ideas about what is here.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

SaralaPartera said:


> I live here in Progreso and I like the small town feel. There are many places you can rent here relatively inexpensively. What are your requirements? There is a large disparity in prices depending on what you want. Not that I am bad talking, but me and my family (sister and her family, mother and father, and brother, so four households) went through a local agent < < and she lied to every single one of us about several things. Nothing major but telling us "oh this is a quiet area" when it has a party salon the next lock over, saying things about the owners and the property that are not true, things like that. Prolly just her way of selling what she has, but just to make you aware. < >


It's ok for you to mention problems you had with a particular realtor but not OK to mention their name or website on the forum. Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## Jaimes Family (May 29, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> It's ok for you to mention problems you had with a particular realtor but not OK to mention their name or website on the forum. Thanks for your cooperation.


ok, sorry!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Jaimes Family said:


> ok, sorry!


Why are you apologizing? My comment was not directed to you, but to SaralaPartera.


----------

